# Photography Clipart?



## myfotoguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I recently created a site to share photography tips, tricks, techniques, ideas, and my experiences related to photography (Myfotoguy).

I'm looking for a source for good vareity of royalty free photography clipart (free or low cost). 

I'm looking for clipart of things such as:
- Camera (variouis camera types)
- Speedlight
- Aperture (various settings)
- Tripod
- photographer holding a camera

Basically, stuff that would be handy in tutorials or how to. I've seen some sites with what I am after, but don't want to trip them off.

I have been searching the web, but many trails lead to only a few options, and some are pretty expensive. I can continue this method, but thought I would ask if anyone hear knows a good place (before I keep going down trails or buy something expensive).


----------



## skieur (Feb 17, 2010)

Photographic Clip Art is like an investment.  You need to get into it before it is taken over by some company that wants to charge per image.  It is extremely useful for multi-media page work for publication and presentations if the images have no background.

I have the license to use over 1 million royalty free images and when I am working on productions, often a particular image is needed, that may be impossible to easily find and photograph.  That is when photographic clip art fits the bill and reduces my costs.

Doing a quick history of communication in the form of a digital presentation for a museum, as an example would be extremely difficult to do, without using some royalty free photos.

skieur


----------

